# is my pitbull really akc registered?



## twray (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello. I purchased a pitbull a few months ago. i was told that it was akc registered as were her parents. I havnt filled out the registration and sent the money in because the more research i do im finding that people say there is no way for a pitbull to be akc registered. I have a paper to fill out that seems pretty legit though so im confused weather i should send the money in or not. Any thoughts on or information on if a pitbull can be akc registered? it is important because the main reason i purchased the dog was to breed it and i want her to have valid paper. thanks


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well first buying a dog strictly to breed is a red flag. Especially if you didnt know a apbt cant be akc registered. If u have akc papers you're the new proud owner of an american staffshire terrier. You would have to breed back to akc staffshire terriers.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

if your dog is akc registered it is most likely an american staffordshire terrier.


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

I thought American pitbull terrier and american staffordshire terrier were the same?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

No theyre two separate breeds. You need to do alot more reserch before you venture into breeding. Too many ppl think theres money in breeding. If youre an honest good breeder you'll spend way more than youll ever make.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

gerhart said:


> I thought American pitbull terrier and american staffordshire terrier were the same?


They're related, but they branched off and have both had separate breeding pools for so long they are considered different breeds.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

oh boy...............


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

It would be an Am Staff. I don't think the AKC would take your money if the dog was not registrable. You can email them to check.

You might want to do a little more research and ask more questions before deciding to breed. Also since you have an Am Staff you want to do a test for ataxia before you breed unless your puppy came from ataxia clear parents.


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

oh ok thank you.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

there is ZERO money to be made in breeding apbt's.
what you do make is a reputation, now whether you make a good reputation or a bad reputation is up to you.

i would only ask one thing from you. that would be, get another breed of dog.

there is already enuf YAHOO'S out there putting 2 dogs together and coming up with 8 more dogs they dont have a clue what to do with.

when the time comes and you cant move all the puppies, what happens next how are you gonna dispose them??????????????? burlap bag over a bridge, bullet to the head, take them to a vet a pay out some cash to have them put to sleep, or just drop them off at the humane so. so they can be put to sleep there.

most shelters wait 3-7 days if not adopted by then they get the needle. so the last days of itys life is on a concrete slab all by its self.

what a life huh?? just because some yahoo had put 2 dogs together. 

THATS THE REALITY OF IT


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

surfer said:


> there is ZERO money to be made in breeding apbt's.
> what you do make is a reputation, now whether you make a good reputation or a bad reputation is up to you.
> 
> i would only ask one thing from you. that would be, get another breed of dog.
> ...


One of the best posts on the board.....


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

surfer said:


> there is ZERO money to be made in breeding apbt's.
> what you do make is a reputation, now whether you make a good reputation or a bad reputation is up to you.
> 
> i would only ask one thing from you. that would be, get another breed of dog.
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

twray said:


> Hello. I purchased a pitbull a few months ago. i was told that it was akc registered as were her parents. I havnt filled out the registration and sent the money in because the more research i do im finding that people say there is no way for a pitbull to be akc registered. I have a paper to fill out that seems pretty legit though so im confused weather i should send the money in or not. Any thoughts on or information on if a pitbull can be akc registered? it is important because the main reason i purchased the dog was to breed it and i want her to have valid paper. thanks


I am by no means trying to be rude here but why did you buy a dog to breed that you knew nothing about? Breeding is a long thought out process. You don't just go out on a whim and buy a dog and call it good. Do you know anything about the APBT at all? If you did you would know that AKC doesn't recognize APBT. What you have is a Staffordshire. Not the same thing. I don't think anybody should breed anything if they don't even know what they even have. Let alone what your gonna breed it to, where the pups are gonna go, what the dogs are good for, etc. Then your looking at what titles your dogs have or are going to have. Conformation, personality, any defects, bloodlines, etc. LONG drawn out process where $$$ Should be the last thing thought about. Unless your wondering about how much $$ it's gonna take you to take care of those dogs and pups. Shit adds up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

The papers should say American Staffordshire Terrier...not American Pit bull Terrier... And please research and talk to QUALITY BREEDERS before you just breed your dog... Take her to shows and DO something with her like agility, obedience, something...get some titles on that dog and prove she is worthy to breed. Just because a dog is pretty and purebred does not make it worthy to breed. Stick around, there are lots of knowledgable people here


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i just re-read what i had posted, i didnt mean for it to sound that harsh, but i was trying to get a point across without using capitol letters, because that means your hollerin. 
i'm not tryin to holler, i'm tryin to communicate.

just because you have s female dosent mean you have to breed her.

for the blood i run, i feel llike we have some of the best of that particular blood in the world. we're always getting people from all over the globe gettin in touch with us, trying to buy a dog, i havent made a breeding in almost 2yrs.

but got 2 gonna breed in the next yr. that still leaves 5 more females i'm sittin on. 

just slow down and take your time, and make sure you think out your choices. once you get the 'fever' you'll always have it


----------

